# KNPV October Trials



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello All, 
I was planning to attend the KNPV trial in Einhoven, in September, but my wife went and planned her fathers 90th birthday party for the same weekend in Vermont.
I know there is a trial in October. Does any KNPV member know and can steer me to the details? 
If so please post as I would like to make my arrangements.

Thank you,

Jim Leon
Brooklyn, NY
Dutch- BRN 23123


----------

